
Meritocracy and Doublethink - seeker61
https://rationalconspiracy.com/2018/07/11/meritocracy-and-doublethink/
======
luckylion
> If colleges charged $10,000,000 and offered no aid, then getting in would
> mean absolutely nothing, except that your parents were rich.

Isn't that the point? You can acquire the knowledge for free, but not the
network, and not the "I'm like you" stamp that will open doors. Germans call
it Stallgeruch, literally stable smell. People take a whiff to see whether you
smell as if you are from the same stable they are from. If you are like them,
the probability is high that you will share their worldview, ambitions,
general moral concepts and so on, so being from the same social class, having
been educated at the same type of school etc is just a shortcut for
similarity.

